# Profiteroles



## dak690 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am having a hard time making porffiteroles,one of the problems I have encountered was the out side becoming to hard.
Also I have read several recipies where it requiered eggs, some said egg yoke , while others said egg?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Profiteroles are basically cream puffs filled with ice cream and served with a sauce. So the dough will pretty much always have whole eggs.

I'm moving this to the Pastry board, where you might get more help. Also fixing the spelling in the thread title.


----------



## dak690 (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to make them several years ago , so I know what I am looking for , I just am having a hard time remembering method & technique.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I always had them filled with pastry cream, or a sort of bavarian cream (pastry cream with whipped cream mixed.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a link to my recipe if you want to try it...
http://www.justusrestaurant.com/RECI...UFFPASTRY.html


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

No offense, but Kaylinda's recipe is fine except for using margarine  Mmmmmmm butter!

Also, when you're beating the dough before adding the eggs, let it cool some so that you don't cook the eggs as you add them. And once you remove them from the oven, pierce them so that the inside can dry some.

Back to dak690's original question: if the outside is too hard, maybe you're overbaking them?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Questions:
1) Do you use Water or Milk?

2) How long do you Mix the batter?

If you use water then the crust will be harder and if you use milk they will be softer...
If you over mix the batter then the Protein "Gluten" will tighten too much and make the dough tough and cause it to be harder...

Hope that helps,
Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Suzanne...you are so right! But, since it works with either....I changed the recipe that way.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

At the risk of sounding like an idiot, if the inside needs to dry out, wouldn't that constitute a need to bake them just a little longer? A teacher once said to figure out when cream puffs are done (the basic puff before filling that is) is to listen and see if you hear any of em sizzling on the inside.

Silly I know, but it worked heh.

I guess it's just me thinking that if I poked a hole in one too early it would want to collapse on me.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

So far no-one has discussed baking temperatures or the "humidity" within the oven, I'm giving this a push in a new direction!


----------

